# sight picture



## Ray Ray

http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf You should find most of what you need in this. If not, search nuts & bolts threads.


----------



## mcbrunette

Ray Ray, That's quite a bunch of good info in one place. Didn't have a sight picture drawing or image but had more than I knew I wanted <G>. I'll check out the nuts & bolts threads. 

Tnx.


----------



## aread

At full draw she should see the scope ring centered in the peep. Some like it the scope ring to fill the peep, and some like to see a little bit of light around the ring.

When she comes to full draw, the peep with the scope ring centered should be right in front of her eye. This is part of fitting the bow to the archer. She should be able to maintain good form with no adjustment of any part of her form to see the scope ring centered in the peep. You may need to raise or lower the peep, change the size of the peep or even get a scope with a different size ring. 

Once she is sighted in, then to aim, just put the appropriate pin on the target and execute the shot while keeping the scope ring centered in the peep.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

